# Nice Smallie Fishing on the Huron



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Had a good night on Memorial Day on the Huron river. Fished upstream from Hudson Mills Metropark from 5:30 until dark. Had fair action from a olive/white clouser minnow and a brown/chartreuse clouser. Near dusk I ran into an excellent hatch with small size 12 mayflies. Smallies rising all around me. Wonderful. The closest I had was size 12 cream variant spinner that worked OK as I landed many fish. However, the big fish were too smart for me and wouldn't fall for this fly. I think the ideal fly would have been a cream emerger. Size 12 or 14. I have to tie some up and be ready the next time.


----------

